# Core with a NATO strap?



## shawnp

Will it work? Anyone have one with pictures?


----------



## Johnners

My first post with the Suunto forum - I have an orange/black negative Core (049...), and I wonder how I managed with a (mechanical) watch that only told me how high the sun was in the sky. Information gives you the edge in any environment - air pressure, altitude, temperature, direction of travel, sun rise/set... etc., etc. Some day, all watches... well; you get my drift.

Back to shawnp's question - being a quiet lurking sort of fellow, I removed the orange strap pretty quick and put on a 3-ring grey Zulu - I believe NATO and Zulu straps are different, in that the Zulu is a tough item, with 5 or 3 curved (oval) stainless steel rings (check that they're non-magnetic) and a band that's 1.5 mm thick. The NATO strap is more lightweight, with rings more square in section, and may even be chromed brass or steel. If steel, the rings will affect your compass, as they come close to the Core's body in normal use - I doubt if the designers of the NATO strap ever considered a watch could give you a ±1 degree magnetic heading accuracy.
Yes, I thought the 1.5 mm strap thickness was a little excessive, but it soon softened (slightly) to mould around the wrist and after 3 months wear, it genuinely feels to be part of the watch and it's very comfortable. If you want something that lasts, I'd recommend the Zulu - but only for a Core with the straight bars. A thinner NATO might adopt to the curvature of the other Core models.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Thanks Johnners for your review. I've noticed the nato/zulu bands come with a variety of rings, everything from 2 to 5 rings. What is the difference with regard to function?? Is one preferred over the other. Thanks


----------



## Johnners

Not being military (though I used to be in the Merchant Marine) I'm not sure of the ins and outs of using the 5-ring Zulu as it's meant to be used - it's designed to make the attachment to the wrist ultra secure, threading in and out, with the loose part of the band threaded through a couple of times (and folded under) through the rings. Which is why they're so long in comparison with other watch straps. I've always used them (adapted to 3-ring) because if one pin fails (and they will) the watch is still attached to your wrist. My Core hasn't got spring-loaded pins, but screw-in bars, which are unlikely to fail - but I still like to feel the security of the Zulu.
I would advise using a 3-ring Zulu, which threads like an ordinary strap - the 5-ring looks and feels too bulky to my mind - a 5-ring can be altered to a 3-ring easily enough.


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dose12

I love using a zulu strap on all my watches, and the Core is no exception. I ordered some casio pathfinder adapters and modified it for my core. It is not the most pretty mod, but it is secure and doesn't add the extra bulk like the lugs do. The fit is awesome and the adapters fit like a normal band. Here are some pics.


----------



## chris0275

I have my Core on a Olive drab 5 ring Maratac band 22mm (Zulu) . I have the Orange/Black setup so my core came with the lugs that made it and easy conversion. I have gotten Tons of comments on it, and recently sold it to my coworker, who just had to have it after he fell in love with the NATO band on it. I just found another Core on here for a great price, the Core Light black ( With lugs ), and as soon as I ordered, I also ordered my new NATO strap Olive. This is a awesome combination. I like the 5 ring as 4 of the rings keep the head in place and give you somewhere to tuck the extra bits of the strap. If you dont have the lugs, I've seen where you can pick up a Suunto strap with the Lugs attached in the 50$ range,and that would give you more options to switch out the band to have different looks. I will post a pic later after I take one of the old watch.


----------



## Geof3

The problem with using any of the one piece strap options on the Core is the lugs. If you don't isolate them somehow then the strap makes the lugs sit straight down which isn't too comfortable on the wrist. Seems the Pathfinder mod has promise for this strap.


----------



## chris0275

Geof3 said:


> The problem with using any of the one piece strap options on the Core is the lugs. If you don't isolate them somehow then the strap makes the lugs sit straight down which isn't too comfortable on the wrist. Seems the Pathfinder mod has promise for this strap.


This is true, but I love the look and I don't mind that it sits higher on my wrist.


----------



## stratix

i put mine with ballistic nylon strings, which is pretty much the same stuff as zulu straps:







been wearing it for a long while, and its still as secure as ever.


----------



## Jeff_C

Still gets my vote as most inventive!!


----------



## chris0275

wow that looks nice


----------



## desdamonas_rocketship

Excellent. How many mm is the strap width? My Core is on the way. Where did you pick up the casio adapters, on the Bay?


----------



## ejunge

Most people use a 22 or a 24. The actual lug size is a 24, but 22 mm straps are more common.


----------



## Red PeeKay

stratix said:


> i put mine with ballistic nylon strings, which is pretty much the same stuff as zulu straps:


Nice mod stratix, where did you get the string from?


----------



## stratix

Red PeeKay said:


> Nice mod stratix, where did you get the string from?


 at the local tailor. but i suspect you can get these in most handicraft shops as well.


----------



## Tartuga

I took the rings of the Vector and I have filed for up to fit the size of houses and screws, then I put a 24mm NATO.

Here is the result





























... ok bad pics o|


----------



## shawnp

Seeing as a few of you have done this, how is this done? Where can I get the lugs to do this?


----------



## Red PeeKay

shawnp said:


> Seeing as a few of you have done this, how is this done? Where can I get the lugs to do this?


You'll need to buy either a black or orange suunto core watch strap which then comes with the lugs. Unfortunately Suunto don't sell the lugs separately. Depending on what type of lug you would like (silver or black) will determine which strap you buy.


----------



## shawnp

This is exactly what I want!!



chris0275 said:


> I have my Core on a Olive drab 5 ring Maratac band 22mm (Zulu) . I have the Orange/Black setup so my core came with the lugs that made it and easy conversion. I have gotten Tons of comments on it, and recently sold it to my coworker, who just had to have it after he fell in love with the NATO band on it. I just found another Core on here for a great price, the Core Light black ( With lugs ), and as soon as I ordered, I also ordered my new NATO strap Olive. This is a awesome combination. I like the 5 ring as 4 of the rings keep the head in place and give you somewhere to tuck the extra bits of the strap. If you dont have the lugs, I've seen where you can pick up a Suunto strap with the Lugs attached in the 50$ range,and that would give you more options to switch out the band to have different looks. I will post a pic later after I take one of the old watch.


----------



## 2ndeffort

Thinking about a core as a skiing watch to wear on the outside of my jacket (so I can see it without stripping off layers!). How long is the original band, would it go around a jacket? If I had to do the mod as per above, how involved is the 'filing', is it an easy mod? I see some OEM neoprene and nylon straps for sale for other suunto models, wouldnt these work as per above?


----------



## gbaldino

Hello Dose12 - I was wondering if you could tell me where you purchased the casio pathfinder adapters ??? I did a google search but can't seem to find then anywhere. I want to use them for my Suunto Core as well  Thanks for your input.


----------



## ejunge

Get a core orange and black. Then get an extended NATO strap that is made to go over a drysuit.

The X10 comes with a strap extension. Just so you know...


----------



## 2ndeffort

Just bought the orange strap to salvage the lugs from. I am going to fit a 2 piece NATO to it rather than the 1 piece. This should avoid the drama with tose lugs standing on end and digging into the wrist.


----------



## ejunge

2nd effort and gbaldino - go look at Maratek! They have what you are looking for...


----------



## Jeff_C

Maratac.


----------



## Richard M.

oh wow! how did you make that mod?


----------



## Photovongsa

Has anyone had issues with sensor accuracy using a nato/Zulu strap on a suunto?

I just purchased a traverse alpha and a traditional nato strap to go along with it. 

I had to on for a week before I realized the strap covers the sensor on the back of the watch body a bit more than say, my arm, does. 

I’m worried that if I use the nato strap that the accuracy of my sensor readings will be affected/inaccurate.


----------



## scarrz

I would think there’s still enough gap for the readings to work. I know the temp you basically have to take it off your arm to get an accurate reading.


----------



## scarrz

I would think there’s still enough gap for the readings to work. I know the temp you basically have to take it off your arm to get an accurate reading.


----------

